# YFT spotted while diving with picture



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Spotted this guy while diving, never thought in a million years I would get this oppurtunity.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

wheres the gun?


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

That's a fine Jack Cravelle!Not much good to eat but I guess he'd be fun to shoot for a ride


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

That's funny!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *BlueH20Fisher (6/1/2009)*That's funny!


I have been reading about freediving all day...I am fired up and ready to get serious!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *yammohamma (6/1/2009)*That's a fine Jack Cravelle!Not much good to eat but I guess he'd be fun to shoot for a ride


Nice picture opportunity is right:clap. It looks like a Jack to me also, looking at the blunt head....could be wrong tho.....have been before.:doh

Jack












Tuna


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *GONU (6/1/2009)*Spotted this guy while diving, never thought in a million years I would get this oppurtunity.




The elusive Yellowfin Crevalle Jack.



I caught one 44# off my canoe in Boggy Bayou a few years ago.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

One of the thats been here for like 10 years told me that was a YFT. I belive he got me on a little practical joke. Here's to Gary:moon


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *www.fishing (6/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *GONU (6/1/2009)*One of the thats been here for like 10 years told me that was a YFT. I belive he got me on a little practical joke. Here's to Gary:moon
> ...


No, that was by a Japanees shipwreckthe Suwa Maru. 3 barges is no where close to me.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

quote]

you didnt happen to see a 33' blackfin down there did you?oke[/quote]

Lmao.....................that's not funny, but kinda


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *www.fishing (6/1/2009)*[hr


you didnt happen to see a 33' blackfin down there did you?oke[/quote]

:doh A little slow tonight...took me a few minutes to corolate....


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

We could all ask Jerry, badboy, what it is. He decided to shoot one once and it then "turned around and whooped his butt".oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sombody got you good Gonu...ut it's a great picture!


----------

